# sap grills



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

were can i get the sap grills cheap? and what are they made of? i think they would look good on my car, and maybe stand out a lil more. and does anyone have a diffrent grill that they thinks looks better, please let me know, i would like to see all the options.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Cheap? Ironically, they were cheap when Pontiac still sold them. Now? Ouch. Now and then a pair will surface on Ebay. IMO, the repos are every bit as good and when painted you cannot tell the difference. There is a flashing banner on this site advertising them. Still not cheap but a better deal than you may find on ebay for a new set if you find a set new. I have a spare set new in box but they are my Justin Case set. 

GTOGrilles.com Reproduction Pontiac GTO SAP Grilles


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

In addition to the grills, Spencer also makes a repro lower extention and side skirts....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Def go with the repo as you won't find OEM ones for a reasonable price.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

for that do u have to cut ur front bumper?


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Theres no cutting of the front bumper for that SAP bumper add on. it sticks to the bumper with 3M tape.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2004goat said:


> for that do u have to cut ur front bumper?


There are 4 screws 2 in each fender well and 2 way tape in the front. The lower valance is removed to accept the fascia. The louvers can be left on though.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

does anyone have a pic of what it looks like?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

HI AGAIN JUST WANTED TO SHOW YOU MY SAP GRILL'S I AM HAPPY WITH THEM 









LES


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There are 4 screws 2 in each fender well and 2 way tape in the front. The lower valance is removed to accept the fascia. The louvers can be left on though.


On the repros Spencer had them made with molded in metal threads so the front can be bolted in to the bumper cover if you drill a couple holes (in addition to the tape).... hence I'm looking for another bumper cover before I install my extention with a splitter (more holes on the bottom) and keep mine as is for a return to stock at some future time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> On the repros Spencer had them made with molded in metal threads so the front can be bolted in to the bumper cover if you drill a couple holes (in addition to the tape).... hence I'm looking for another bumper cover before I install my extention with a splitter (more holes on the bottom) and keep mine as is for a return to stock at some future time.


Something Pontiac should have done to make it more secure.


----------

